

Marissa Mayer on Google’s Failed Groupon Bid - flashgordon
http://www.mediabistro.com/webnewser/marissa-mayer-google-groupon_b10919

======
flashgordon
Is it me or does Marissa look visibly annoyed/uncomfortable (at around 3:59)
when asked about startup worrying that their vision might be watered down upon
being acquired by google?

------
ZipCordManiac
Groupon messed up, with all the Groupon clones popping up, I really think they
will be kicking themselves in the ass a few years down the road.

~~~
jenwilliams
Well, that's kind of hard. We are aggregating those on our site at
<http://www.socialdealmap.com/> but at this moment, besides Restaurant.com,
Groupon is way ahead of others.

